# Minka's A6c4 with S6 facelift, 2,5TDi + chip



## Minka (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi friends!
Im from Latvia!
Sorry about my bad language, but hope that all be ok...
I bought my A6 in may of 2009...
year: 1996
engine: 2,5TDi (code:AAT) with chip - approximate 150HP and 390 NM
Gearbox: automatic
Some modifications on body and in interior...
S6 front facelift
lowered with H&R 60/40
on summer with R18 BSA rims (now getting to repaint)
in winter on R16 ALLESSIO
interior:
front panel and door panels - leather+alcantra
all seats leather
some other mods wich can see in pictures...








































































in winter with R15
















other mod... tinted speedo dials glass








new front grill:








R16 alessio
































Last accent i made... smaal audi rings..


























_Modified by Minka at 1:48 AM 3/26/2010_


----------



## Minka (Dec 6, 2009)

Some new pics from saturday...


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Very cool, I'm jealous that we never got the 2.5 tdi motor here. I like the mini audi rings on the front.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Hybrid_Hatch)*

Latvia is awesome, so are the women. Nice car... the hitch makes me laugh, they did when I lived in Germany too.


----------



## Minka (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: (URSledgehammer)*

Tryed some other rims...
RH ZW3
front 8,5J rear 10J
But no... beter mines R18...getting repaint now...


----------



## Minka (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re:*


----------

